# Meowing then pooping



## CharleyRogan

I know I have asked this before, but I am not comfortable, and I need the resident cat peoples opinion...

Right before he poops, he searches around the litter tray to find a space and meows really loud then whilst in the act, he is as quiet as a mouse. Is he in pain or uncomfortable? I have searched around and not found an answer, he has done this since day 1 at home.

He has gone for asda kitten food, to Smilla and Bozita


----------



## dougal22

CharleyRogan said:


> I know I have asked this before, but I am not comfortable, and I need the resident cat peoples opinion...
> 
> Right before he poops, he searches around the litter tray to find a space and meows really loud then whilst in the act, he is as quiet as a mouse. Is he in pain or uncomfortable? I have searched around and not found an answer, he has done this since day 1 at home.
> 
> He has gone for asda kitten food, to Smilla and Bozita


Not seen your other posts about this, so just replying on basis of this post alone.

If your cat is making a noise when he's trying to poop, chances are he's in pain/discomfort. Have you taken him to the vet? Has constipation and/or problem with anal sacs been ruled out? What are his stools like normally?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Small kittens seem to do this sometimes - Treacle did exactly what you describe! He'd yowl loudly a few times before pooing, then he'd be silent during it. He did grow out of it though. Have you made sure that Dax is wormed? Does his bum look sore after, or normal? And do the poops look normal after he has been, not too dry or too soft?


----------



## catgeoffrey

Geoffrey used to do this... He wouldn't circle the tray, meow at us (advance warning I think!) then do his business! Very funny!
He's grown out of it now though :-(


----------



## jill3

If you think your little cat could be in pain then I would take him to the vet to be checked over.
For the price of a check up and the stress of worrying, I'd always go vets.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have Panacur to worm him with, but after frontline I saw him in discomfort and I am a bit scared to worm him.

He isn't a big eater, and his bum seems fine. Stools seem fine. He is going regularly and putting weight on... he isn't a little baby anymore!

I will probably get eaten alive for this, but I don't have the money for a vet until the end of the month because I was off work. I have saved up £48 in tips to get his jabs done at Vets for Pets, but won't have enough for roughly 2 weeks.  I do have insurance if anything was to go wrong though.


----------



## nicolaa123

CharleyRogan said:


> I have Panacur to worm him with, but after frontline I saw him in discomfort and I am a bit scared to worm him.
> 
> He isn't a big eater, and his bum seems fine. Stools seem fine. He is going regularly and putting weight on... he isn't a little baby anymore!
> 
> I will probably get eaten alive for this, but I don't have the money for a vet until the end of the month because I was off work. I have saved up £48 in tips to get his jabs done at Vets for Pets, but won't have enough for roughly 2 weeks.  I do have insurance if anything was to go wrong though.


I think fair play for your honesty.......is there anyone you could ask to help you with the cost?

One bit of advice I do have, tho its great you have insurance, open up a savings account for dax for times like this even if you can put ten pounds a month away it helps to pay for a consult if you need it, the the insurance will kick in if you need any further treatment.

Riley has his own savings account and his own credit card for times when I need to get him to the vets but the cost of the vets is under the excess....


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yeah my dad would help, he is supposed to be giving me money when he gets paid on the 13th. I owe college money as well, so its been a bit of a crap month


----------



## maisiecat

When we got Bob he was outdoors during the day and used to use the garden or somewhere around in the parkland. He would also go for walks with us and he would dash about and dig a hole, and use it, without a sound.

Once he became an indoor cat he would dash about, from one tray to another, and yell, assume he did it for attention as he was indoors. He still shouts when he uses his tray, until I go and scoop it.

So, what I am getting at here is that it might not be painful, it might just be a 'look at me' kind of shout.

We did have Bob checked due to having his tail amputated, in case he had a problem, and nothing showed up.


----------

